# Urban Decay Vice Lipstick June 5th



## Dolly Snow (May 3, 2016)

Arriving June 5th, $17 each

Sephora 20


Speedball (cream)
Notorious (cream)
Cruz (cream)
Vanity Kills (mega matte)
Junkie (pearlized)
Savage (mega matte)
Wrath (pearlized)
Sabotage (cream)
Wildfire (pearlized)
Crash (mega matte)
Studded (pearlized)
Earthling (sheer)
Tantric (sheer)
Double Team (comfort matte)
Whip (pearlized)
Carnal (comfort matte)
Safe Word (comfort matte)
Oblivion (mega matte)
Tampered (comfort matte)
TMI (sheer)
Non-Sephora 20


Jawbreaker (mega matte)
Moshpit (comfort matte)
Vanished (cream)
Native (cream)
Peyote (pearlized)
Criminal (comfort matte)
Morning After (sheer)
Interrogate (cream)
Rush (cream)
Lovelight (sheer shimmer)
Rejected (pearlized)
Streak (cream)
Crush (cream)
Slowburn (sheer)
Doubt (comfort matte)
Liquid (sheer)
No Tell Motel (cream)
Ex-Girlfriend (sheer, gwen)
Sancho (pearlized)
Spiderweb (cream, gwen)
Core 80


Perversion (comfort matte)
Heroine (cream)
Seismic (sheer shimmer)
Pandemonium (mega matte)
Crank (mega matte)
Twitch (cream)
Blackmail (comfort matte)
Shame (cream)
Sheer Shame (cream)
Conspiracy (pearlized)
Backdoor (pearlized)
1993 (comfort matte)
Nighthawk (cream)
Walk of Shame (sheer shimmer)
Barfly (cream)
Trick (pearlized)
Insanity (cream)
Stark Naked (comfort matte)
Brat (sheer)
Sheer Liar (sheer)
Naked (cream)
Liar (cream)
Backtalk (comfort matte)
Heartless (comfort matte)
Trance (cream)
ZZ (cream)
Disobedient (cream)
Obsessed (sheer shimmer)
Uptight (comfort matte)
Amulet (pearlized)
Broken (sheer shimmer)
Weirdo (cream)
Violate (cream)
Ravenswood (cream)
Sheer Rapture (sheer)
Crisis (cream)
Rapture (cream)
Wrong Number (sheer)
Manic (cream)
Sheer Lady Flower (sheer shimmer)
Hitch Hike (comfort matte)
Frenemy (comfort matte)
PDA (cream)
Psycho (comfort matte)
Menace (comforft matte)
Sheer Anarchy (sheer)
Anarchy (cream)
Big Bang (pearlized)
714 (mega matte, gwen)
Bad Blood (comfort matte)
F-Bomb (cream)
Sheer F-Bomb (sheer)
Mrs. Mia Wallace (cream)
Gash (cream)
Alpha (mega matte)
Cruel (pearlized)
Zealot (pearlized)
Tryst (cream)
Temper (comfort matte)
69 (cream)
Hex (mega matte)
Disturbed (comfort matte)
Jilted (cream)
After Dark (comfort matte)
Bittersweet (comfort matte)
Venom (cream)
Unicorn (comfort matte)
Wired (cream)
EZ (cream)
Snitch (sheer)
Checkmate (comfort matte)
Bang (cream)
Tilt (comfort matte)
Gubby (pearlized)
Bobby Dazzle (pearlized)
Firebird (cream, gwen)
Rock Steady (cream, gwen)
Plaid (sheer, gwen)
Wonderland (sheer, gwen)
Phone Call (cream, gwen)

info from phyrra.net


----------



## fur4elise (May 3, 2016)

*Oh my! The Vault of this looks crazy cool! Big doings at Urban Decay! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2016)

I'm willing to give this a try. If they improved the current formula, I'm completely here for it!


----------



## thefbomb (May 3, 2016)

So far I like about 11, mostly mega mattes. I'd probably get 1 to try first. I'm hoping shoppers drugmart in Canada gets these soon and I wonder what our CAD price will be

*I like:

*comfort matte:
checkmake
psycho
heartless

megamatte

vanity kills
oblivion
jawbreaker
alpha
crank
pandemonium 
savage


----------



## Nuke (May 4, 2016)

I dismissed UD lipsticks a long time ago (the revolution lipsticks were so hyped up and not worth it, in my opinion), but a big overhaul like this has got me paying attention once more. Totally excited for the mega mattes and can't wait to see swatches of everything.


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2016)

Ooh, some lovely pinks there - not that I need any more lipsticks LOL


----------



## MaryJane (May 4, 2016)

The UD Revolution formula is my favorite lipstick. I'm glad I stocked up when they were on sale for 50% off.


----------



## Haviggi (May 5, 2016)

I wish they would bring back Ladyflower from the cream formula which was a limited shade in a gift box with revolution lipsticks! I have already sheer Ladyflower but again it's not the same !


----------



## MaryJane (May 20, 2016)

Urban Decay Beauty Junkies are supposed to have early access to these lipsticks. Has anyone heard when early access starts? Some of the colors/finished look very impressive - I have about 5 or 6 on my list.


----------



## leonah (May 22, 2016)

I need oblivion but I don't really get it if it will be sold everywhere or only at sephora and how will it be worldwide (our sephora don't have UD it's another cosmetic chain that has the rights for UD only) so confused


----------



## fur4elise (May 23, 2016)

*On my lust/must/swatch list, just 5 right now:
F-Bomb - Cream
Bang - **Cream**
Ravenswood - Cream
Crisis - **Cream**
Bittersweet - Comfort Matte

So if I do go in for a few of these colors I will probably get coordinating lip pencils: Bang, Liar & Bittersweet. 
**I already have the coordinating 714 lip pencil for F-Bomb. **

*


----------



## devonnaire (May 23, 2016)

I liked the Revolution lipsticks and Naked is my MLBB that I wear frequently, I had just bought my third tube of it when they discontinued the old line. Unfortunately didn't see them on clearance til they were all gone. I hope the new Naked is the same! Out of the few I have...Streak was the most disappointing colour payoff so I hope they have improved it because its a gorgeous shade.


----------



## fur4elise (May 25, 2016)

*Firebird...where have you been all my lip life? 
This is UD x GS Firebird & Liner ~ Firebird (Cream) will be re-released with the Vice collection!*


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

I basically want all the purples.


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54394
> 
> *Firebird...where have you been all my lip life?
> This is UD x GS Firebird & Liner ~ Firebird (Cream) will be re-released with the Vice collection!*



Beautiful!


----------



## fur4elise (May 26, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


*Thank you pretty lady! 

~ I used to live in TX 12 yrs ago & went to UT Austin for grad school  
I hear Austin has changed a lot since I moved.*


----------



## nikkideevah (May 26, 2016)

*100 NEW LIPSTICK SWATCHES | FULL URBAN DECAY VICE LIPSTICK COLLECTION | SONJDRADELUXE*


[video=youtube;C9E8J0OrEAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9E8J0OrEAQ[/video]


----------



## fur4elise (May 26, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;pQFIazaZbME]https://youtu.be/pQFIazaZbME[/video]


----------



## fur4elise (May 26, 2016)

nikkideevah said:


> *100 NEW LIPSTICK SWATCHES | FULL URBAN DECAY VICE LIPSTICK COLLECTION | SONJDRADELUXE*
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;C9E8J0OrEAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9E8J0OrEAQ[/video]



*Thank you! Very Cool! Had to bump this back up as it is much more important than the Ruby clip!*


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you pretty lady!
> 
> ~ I used to live in TX 12 yrs ago & went to UT Austin for grad school
> I hear Austin has changed a lot since I moved.*



It has gotten so expensive and crowded over the years!  It's still a beautiful city with a cool vibe but I'm kind of glad I'm not there at the moment.


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2016)

nikkideevah said:


> *100 NEW LIPSTICK SWATCHES | FULL URBAN DECAY VICE LIPSTICK COLLECTION | SONJDRADELUXE*
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;C9E8J0OrEAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9E8J0OrEAQ[/video]



Ugh, my list is SO long! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nikkideevah (May 26, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh, my list is SO long! Thanks for sharing.



girl my list easily got to 30 looking at her.. I have to make some cuts lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2016)

nikkideevah said:


> girl my list easily got to 30 looking at her.. I have to make some cuts lol



I'll be right there with you.  Lol


----------



## fur4elise (May 27, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> It has gotten so expensive and crowded over the years!  It's still a beautiful city with a cool vibe but I'm kind of glad I'm not there at the moment.


*
That is exactly what is what I've heard...no longer just the sleeper college town, but one of the fastest growing cities.  When I was there I lived right up No. Lamar, easy in & out to the university. Things were affordable & my rent was not sky high. *



nikkideevah said:


> girl my list easily got to 30 looking at her.. I have to make some cuts lol


*
LOL! I'm still pretty good with the list sitting at 6-7. I love all shiny pretty new, tempted to buy all the tubes, but would not actually be able to wear 3/4 of the colors. Really going to stick with what I know will work. *


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> That is exactly what is what I've heard...no longer just the sleeper college town, but one of the fastest growing cities.  When I was there I lived right up No. Lamar, easy in & out to the university. Things were affordable & my rent was not sky high. *
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely not the same as it was even 5 years ago. When I first started living on my own about 12 years ago things were so much easier to afford and you could still move about the city relatively easily without nearly as much traffic as it has now. Now if you want to live there you're going to shell out a pretty penny and sit in a ton of traffic.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2016)

Anyone considering repurchase Nguyen colors they already own? I think I will start with the mega mattes and then the comfort mattes.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 2, 2016)

*Early Access Now for UD Beauty Junkies!!! Are you signed up?! Go get em! 


*


----------



## rinacee (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll have to wait a while to buy these, but I have my eye on Pandemonium (I love the mega matte finish) and Heroine.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 2, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I'll have to wait a while to buy these, but I have my eye on Pandemonium (I love the mega matte finish) and Heroine.


*
I'm in a holding pattern too! Some of the colors are not yet available which leads me to think those are the ones exclusive to Sephora. My SiJCP mua told me the display will not be out until mid to late June. She said the set up is a giant round tower. 

**I'm not too fussed that the colors I want will sell out as they are permanent. A little delayed gratification never hurts...much *


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2016)

Ugh, I want but I have to wait until payday next week. Glad they're perm!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 2, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh, I want but I have to wait until payday next week. Glad they're perm!



*I hear you on the payday thing...I need to stop visiting SiJCP. I like the mua so much, I end up spending money! I guess it is a good thing, as I like the service/help she offers...so it is a show of support. But man, my wallet has just a little dust & lint in it right now...LOL!*


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I hear you on the payday thing...I need to stop visiting SiJCP. I like the mua so much, I end up spending money! I guess it is a good thing, as I like the service/help she offers...so it is a show of support. But man, my wallet has just a little dust & lint in it right now...LOL!*



Same here, I opened my wallet earlier for gas and I swear I heard it crying.  Lol.  I love finding a great MUA,  I had one at the MAC counter in Barton Creek Mall who I miss a ton now that I'm no longer in Austin.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 2, 2016)

I caved and ordered Backtalk and Hitch Hike! Now I'm kind of wanting Peyote but I guess I'll wait since they're permanent.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 3, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I'm in a holding pattern too! Some of the colors are not yet available which leads me to think those are the ones exclusive to Sephora. My SiJCP mua told me the display will not be out until mid to late June. She said the set up is a giant round tower.
> 
> **I'm not too fussed that the colors I want will sell out as they are permanent. A little delayed gratification never hurts...much *


I am so happy they are permanent! I can take my time and go see them in-store.  I'm on a tight budget right now (European trip coming up) so it'll have to wait!


NaomiH said:


> Ugh, I want but I have to wait until payday next week. Glad they're perm!


So so happy they will be around!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 4, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I am so happy they are permanent! I can take my time and go see them in-store.  I'm on a tight budget right now (European trip coming up) so it'll have to wait! So so happy they will be around!


*
A summertime trip to Europe sounds grand! where will you be going?*


----------



## rinacee (Jun 4, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> A summertime trip to Europe sounds grand! where will you be going?*


Paris and Dublin! It all started with a week-long conference in Dublin, but then it changed into a month-long research trip! I'm so excited and won't believe it is real until I step off the plane, haha!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Paris and Dublin! It all started with a week-long conference in Dublin, but then it changed into a month-long research trip! I'm so excited and won't believe it is real until I step off the plane, haha!



I hope you have a lovely trip!  I got to spend a day in Paris 2 years ago and it's absolutely beautiful! I'd love to go back one day and spend more time there.


----------



## leonah (Jun 4, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Paris and Dublin! It all started with a week-long conference in Dublin, but then it changed into a month-long research trip! I'm so excited and won't believe it is real until I step off the plane, haha!



what kind of research do you do? sounds interesting


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Paris and Dublin! It all started with a week-long conference in Dublin, but then it changed into a month-long research trip! I'm so excited and won't believe it is real until I step off the plane, haha!



*I love Ireland! I have visited 2 times, 9 days each time. We rented a car and did a self driving tour of the up & down the west coast. We stopped at all kinds of neat historical spots, museums, etc. as well as just site seeing, and stayed at a variety of b&bs. So much adventure and fun! However we never made it to Dublin! Maybe someday. Yes, what are you researching?*



leonah said:


> *what kind of research do you do?* sounds interesting


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 9, 2016)

*VICE lippies now up on Sephora!!!  ~ Free sampler card with code UDVICES*


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 15, 2016)

*Got my first Vice lippies from Sephora last night! RED!!! Here are some swatches in direct sunlight.
*


*I am wearing EZ today and love it! Very smooth & creamy application! Yes it transfers a bit but I'm okay with reapplying/touching up during the workday.I needed a pop of color to cheer me up. Rainy day plus other sobering stuffs. Color always makes me smile and feel good! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2016)

I picked up Disturbed today. I didn't have the time to really take my time and peruse the display. It was in an awkward corner and there were too many people standing there and swatching. I'm going back tomorrow at a quieter time and just swatch to my heart's content.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 16, 2016)

I got Peyote today!  It's a beautiful mauve nude that looks very luminous due to the metallic finish.  It is not a scary metallic.  It does wash me out a little, though, so I need to be careful with what I pair with it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 16, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54800
> 
> *Got my first Vice lippies from Sephora last night! RED!!! Here are some swatches in direct sunlight.
> *
> ...



Oooh!  I love all of those on you!  What's your fav?


----------



## leonah (Jun 17, 2016)

if someone goes by the store can you please swatch oblivion for me? they will apparently not come here until fall and selfridges already have them online but you can't return it if you swatch it so.. thanks


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 17, 2016)

I had a chance to check out the display at Ulta yesterday. All of the lipsticks that I picked up to swatch are ones that I already bought or ordered! I think the metallic and comfort matte are the best finishes.  I have quite a few lipsticks from the Gwen Stefani collection so I have no need to purchase them again in the new formula.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 17, 2016)

I got the chance to see them in store, and swatch everything! In Sephora, the display is beautiful! It's a little overwhelming but very nicely done. 

I picked up Trance and Wildfire, and Peyote lip pencil. Of course, I get home and the difference between Peyote Lipstick and Trance are nearly negligible. Peyote (the lipstick version, not pencil) is one of the shades not in Sephora, but Trance seems to be a near exact dupe. I'll probably go back and return one of them.

I also swatched conspiracy, which looked soo neat and unique. I just couldn't justify it. I don't think I'd wear it much, and the metallic-ness made it look a tiny bit streaky on the inner part of my lower lip. Maybe I'll pick it up during the fall sale since they're perm. It would look so neat with so many different liners. It definitely looks different swatched than in the bullet.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 17, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I got the chance to see them in store, and swatch everything! In Sephora, the display is beautiful! It's a little overwhelming but very nicely done.
> 
> I picked up Trance and Wildfire, and Peyote lip pencil. Of course, I get home and the difference between Peyote Lipstick and Trance are nearly negligible. Peyote (the lipstick version, not pencil) is one of the shades not in Sephora, but Trance seems to be a near exact dupe. I'll probably go back and return one of them.
> 
> I also swatched conspiracy, which looked soo neat and unique. I just couldn't justify it. I don't think I'd wear it much, and the metallic-ness made it look a tiny bit streaky on the inner part of my lower lip. Maybe I'll pick it up during the fall sale since they're perm. It would look so neat with so many different liners. It definitely looks different swatched than in the bullet.



We seem to have the same preferences when it comes to these lipsticks. I have Peyote and Trance is on the way. If they are really similar then one will be going back. Wildfire is a surprise favorite for me; not nearly as frosty/metallic as I thought it would be. I too tried Conspiracy and couldn't justify getting it now. Maybe at the next Sephora sale?

Have you tried any of the Comfort Mattes? I'm wearing Hitch Hike today for the first time and am so happy with it. I also have Uptight (I think that's the name) and Backtalk. At this point I'm happy with all of the colors that I have. My only disappointment was with Safe Word. It made me look dead.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 17, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> We seem to have the same preferences when it comes to these lipsticks. I have Peyote and Trance is on the way. If they are really similar then one will be going back. Wildfire is a surprise favorite for me; not nearly as frosty/metallic as I thought it would be. I too tried Conspiracy and couldn't justify getting it now. Maybe at the next Sephora sale?
> 
> Have you tried any of the Comfort Mattes? I'm wearing Hitch Hike today for the first time and am so happy with it. I also have Uptight (I think that's the name) and Backtalk. At this point I'm happy with all of the colors that I have. My only disappointment was with Safe Word. It made me look dead.



At least on my lips, they're basically dupes. I'm not sure why they would have made two shades so so so similar. I would say that maybe Trance is a fraction more opaque, and Peyote is a fraction more "metallic" which makes it seem a teeny bit shinier and lighter, but at different angles it appears their undertones are exactly the same. 

Wildfire is so awesome, and looks a little different on everyone depending on their lip color since it's not 100% opaque the first swipe. I can't wait to pair it with different liners and see how it looks. But I can definitely wear it alone too!

I think Conspiracy will be an awesome fall-time shade. I'll probably pick it up at the next sale. I have the sample card from Sephora and it included Conspiracy so at least I can get 1-2 uses out of it in the meantime.  

I haven't tried those! I limited myself to only two when I went yesterday since they're perm and no need to rush. I'll have to check those out for sure and add them to my loves list! I was disappointed with Safe Word too.  From online swatches it was my #1 to pick up. I'm glad I didn't get it on impulse though. The formula does sound like something I'd love though. And we seem to have similar interests in shades!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54800
> 
> *Got my first Vice lippies from Sephora last night! RED!!! Here are some swatches in direct sunlight.
> *
> ...



You look beyond fabulous!  Thank you for the swatches.


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54800
> 
> *Got my first Vice lippies from Sephora last night! RED!!! Here are some swatches in direct sunlight.
> *
> ...



  EZ looks great on you.  I will definitely be adding this to my list.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> At least on my lips, they're basically dupes. I'm not sure why they would have made two shades so so so similar. I would say that maybe Trance is a fraction more opaque, and Peyote is a fraction more "metallic" which makes it seem a teeny bit shinier and lighter, but at different angles it appears their undertones are exactly the same.
> 
> Wildfire is so awesome, and looks a little different on everyone depending on their lip color since it's not 100% opaque the first swipe. I can't wait to pair it with different liners and see how it looks. But I can definitely wear it alone too!
> 
> ...



I fell in love with Peyote today but it's too close to my favorite MAC Lipstick- Shy Shine. They're different finishes, but similar in tone.

So, I went for Gubby and ZZ instead for my first two purchases from the revamped line. Ironically, they're the first 2 that I tried from the sample card that I got. Dear companies, take note.


----------



## Kaidan (Jun 19, 2016)

I got the UD Vice lipstick sampler from Sephora and let's just say that UD gets me in the feels when it comes to lipstick. ;_; =_= 

My favorites out of the sampler: Backtalk, Menace, Big Bang, Firebird, Snitch, Gash, Blackmail, Disturbed, Naked, Rapture, Amulet, and ZZ. The only ones I didn't like were Manic, Conspiracy, Gubby, and Seismic. The comfort mattes felt, well, comfortable. The metallic shades vary from smoothness, opaqueness, and sparkle/shimmer.  Some creams have a little too much slip but it's nothing to be alarmed about.  The mega mattes don't feel like you're smearing a brick on your lips but application can be tricky for the darker shades.  I wish Rocksteady was a comfort matte instead of cream. If I could pick top five out of the 24 sampler it would be Backtalk, Gash, Snitch, Disturbed, and Menace.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 23, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oooh!  I love all of those on you!  What's your fav?





NaomiH said:


> You look beyond fabulous!  Thank you for the swatches.





theparfumfairy said:


> EZ looks great on you.  I will definitely be adding this to my list.


*Thank you ladies! Y'all make me feel so pretty...la la la...lol

*

*
I am wearing Bang today! What is nice about the cream formulas is they stay pretty moisturizing. They feel light and I forget I am wearing lipstick. Or maybe my application is light handed...chuckle. I am finding the staying power is good for daytime wear. I usually reapply after lunch (about 4-5 hours wear with just drinking coffee & water) coz' I dab my mouth a lot when I eat...I hates to be sloppy. So far I think I like Bang a bit more than EZ...I am really drawn to the orange to red shades...I have not worn F-Bomb yet...feel like that it will be a fall red for me. *


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 25, 2016)

I was going to pass up this release.

I was going to pass up this release.

It's less than a month in, and I've got 3 lipsticks and a liner now. After playing with Peyote liner (which makes such an awesome vaguely 90s nudey metallic lip on me), I had to pick up the Peyote lipstick as well. I guess these are my new favorites?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you ladies! Y'all make me feel so pretty...la la la...lol
> 
> *
> View attachment 54931
> ...



Hottie!!!  Love this on you!



starletta8 said:


> I was going to pass up this release.
> 
> I was going to pass up this release.
> 
> It's less than a month in, and I've got 3 lipsticks and a liner now. After playing with Peyote liner (which makes such an awesome vaguely 90s nudey metallic lip on me), I had to pick up the Peyote lipstick as well. I guess these are my new favorites?



I LOVE my Peyote...somehow missed there was a liner also.  I was gonna pass at first, too...at least I had points to burn at Ulta, lol!


----------



## Miradan (Jun 26, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I was going to pass up this release.
> 
> I was going to pass up this release.
> 
> It's less than a month in, and I've got 3 lipsticks and a liner now. After playing with Peyote liner (which makes such an awesome vaguely 90s nudey metallic lip on me), I had to pick up the Peyote lipstick as well. I guess these are my new favorites?



I was going to wait until FF because they're all permanent. . . I have five (Tampered, Crisis, Violate, Amulet, and Cruz). I do plan to wait until fall for any more, though (probably Moshpit and Gash).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 27, 2016)

At this point I think I've purchased 4 of the new colors. 1993, Tempted, Disturbed and Hex.  I'm in love with their comfort matte formula.


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 1, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54800
> 
> *Got my first Vice lippies from Sephora last night! RED!!! Here are some swatches in direct sunlight.
> *
> ...




I'm so late on the UD lipsticks but god tried yesterday EZ and I love it. LOOK great on you also!!! on me it look a little more red than orange, but i'm less tan than you so maybe that why.


----------



## stormborn (Jul 4, 2016)

I heard that some of the new shades differ from their old counterparts. I'm specifically wondering about 1993 and Backtalk. Anyone got the scoop? I was able to grab 1993 before they were pulled but I wasn't so lucky with Backtalk.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 4, 2016)

stormborn said:


> I heard that some of the new shades differ from their old counterparts. I'm specifically wondering about 1993 and Backtalk. Anyone got the scoop? I was able to grab 1993 before they were pulled but I wasn't so lucky with Backtalk.



I was wondering about that myself. I bought 1993 the first time that it was released and ended up returning it. I liked it swatched on my hand but on my lips it was a pinker nude than I wanted it to be. I recently repurchased 1993 and I have to say it is the perfect nude that I wanted it to be this time around.  My suggestion would be to take it to the store and swatch them both if you can. I would like to know if you have a similar experience.


----------



## stormborn (Jul 5, 2016)

Great idea. Thanks Dilli!! I'll be sure to report back on my findings


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Jul 5, 2016)

T has a post on this. She swatched the ones that looked slightly different side by side. Hth. 

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-deca...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Temptalia+(Temptalia)


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 9, 2016)

I picked up Studded and 1993. 1993 is my fave. It really is...... comfortable!!! My current favorite.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2016)

alexisweaver said:


> I picked up Studded and 1993. 1993 is my fave. It really is...... comfortable!!! My current favorite.


1993 hasn't left my purse since I bought it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 22, 2016)

I had an old tilt,and a new tilt, and I didn't feel a difference on my lips.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 25, 2016)

These just launched in Australia, and I am in love. I currently have lipsticks in Disobedient, Phone Call, Heartless, Alpha, ZZ and Violate. I have 2 more on the way - Crank and Checkmate. Also, I ordered 2 lip liners in Cruz and Speedball which appear to be purples with pink tones which will be useful for my purple lipsticks which I haven't been able to find coordinating liners for. 

The collection is priced reasonably here and I like the new packaging which feels sleek and light-weight.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 17, 2016)

*Reviving this 'ol thread in time for the Sephora F&F/VIB sale. 
I pulled out my UD Vice F-Bomb for Saturday Date Night and wore it for the first time. 
And all I can say is WOW! Creamy pigmented goodness. I lined with MAC Ruby Woo!
I have a few more Vice shades on my must/lust list! Do you?

Also in honor of UD I used the trio of browns (Daybreak, Burn & West) from the Spectrum palette for my eye look!
I felt very pretty! *


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 57000
> 
> *Reviving this 'ol thread in time for the Sephora F&F/VIB sale.
> I pulled out my UD Vice F-Bomb for Saturday Date Night and wore it for the first time.
> ...



*wolf whistles* You look fabulous!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 18, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> *wolf whistles* You look fabulous!


*Awwww  Thank you Naomi! ~ I swear, no filter on my phone...I cannot believe how smooth my face looks. I am back to my Estee Lauder foundation (a little light. I may need to get color matched again). I also used Guerlain Terracotta bronzers and I think a blush from my JH x Becca palette. The highlighter is my most precious treasure, the Dior Glowing Gardens Nude...
*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Awwww  Thank you Naomi! ~ I swear, no filter on my phone...I cannot believe how smooth my face looks. I am back to my Estee Lauder foundation (a little light. I may need to get color matched again). I also used Guerlain Terracotta bronzers and I think a blush from my JH x Becca palette. The highlighter is my most precious treasure, the Dior Glowing Gardens Nude...
> *



I have yet to try the EL foundations for some reason,I might after I run out of my Studio Fix backups though.  I kick myself all the time for not getting that Becca/ Jaclyn Hill palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 13, 2017)

*No-Tell Motel...Holiday Inn
*


*Revisiting Urban Decay Vice! Another date night red! 
This shade a recent addition. My daily drivers are Vice lippies! I wear Crisis, Manic & Ravenswood.

*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *No-Tell Motel...Holiday Inn
> *
> View attachment 59123
> 
> ...



Foxy lady!!! Your smiling face always brightens the day.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 13, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Foxy lady!!! Your smiling face always brightens the day.



*Thank you sweet lady! *


----------

